# Bass Cat Phelix redux



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Barry,
Nice review. I have also wondered about that boat for a few years.
KMB


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*KMB*
Thanks for the kind words about the review. 
The Phelix really impressed me with how nice a boat it is, and how well it performed. However, I don't think it lends itself to customizing/modifying as some of the more popular small boats do because of the way it's built/put together.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

good review! I have been curious about this boat 4 a long time. did you happen to take any pictures?


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*OB*
Here's a few photo's of the one I just bought;


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the pics!
Looks good to me!


----------



## crawley15 (Jun 10, 2011)

Barry,

Thanks. I have always had an interest in that boat. Thanks for the impromptu review. I like the way the boat looks, but hey, until you test drive...


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*p gerry*
The more time I spend in this boat the more I like it. The way it's set up now it's running just under 28 MPH @ WOT with 1 person and a light load. However, the motor needs to come up a couple of inches. I'm installing a CMC Tilt & Trim on it which ought to raise the motor and set it back about 5" or so. I'm thinking that after the T & T is installed and a little tweaking, I should be running pretty close to 30 MPH. I'm also installing a grab bar and tiller extension and few other goodies to make it a little more comfortable. As soon as I get the mods. done I'll post up some photos.


----------

